# [EVDL] hacking the Can Bus



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Information: http://www.sans.org/security-architecture-summit-2010/


Someof you have heard the CarShark report. =


CarShark apparently attacks a network that is standard in modern
vehicles (and a lot of other things including control systems) called
the Controller Area Network (CAN) which are defined by ANSI standards
ISO 11898 and 11519. Other than the fact it exposes your car to hacking,
it is a wonderful invention allowing the transmission to save fuel,
anti-lock brakes, anti-rollover, the things you expect in a modern
vehicle. Most autos use wired CAN implementations, however there are
wireless implementations of the physical layer (CANRF). I HAVE NOT
seen CarShark in action, but there are only two possibilities that I can
see. One, some genius decided to connect the Bluetooth network to the
CAN, the other is that some car manufacturer implemented a wireless CAN
network for some or all of their control systems. Since there is
essentially no security in the CAN standard "hacking", would be a matter
of sending control messages.

http://www.popsci.com/cars/article/2010-05/researchers-hack-car-computers-s=
hutting-down-brakes-engine-and-more
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/196293/car_hackers_can_kill_b=
rakes_engine_and_more.html
http://www.mjschofield.com/
http://www.autoartisans.com/documents/canrf_prod_announcement.pdf
http://www.digi.com/support/kbase/kbaseresultdetl.jsp?id=3D2172


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

